# Gates of Lodore rock art sites and hot springs?



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

I have an invite on a trip this may....

I know there are some rock art sites in the canyon.

Can anyone offer some info on the locations of the rock art sites in the canyon?

Also, have heard rumor of some hot (warm) springs along the green... any beta on those?

Thanks.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Rock art: Echo Park (~1 mile hike), Jone's hole (~2 mile hike, good waterfall on this one as well), and there's a buffalo petragraph on river left wall that you can see from the river right as you come into Island Park (lots of poison ivy right at the base of this one). There are some at Rainbow Park if you really wanted to hike up the road.

Warm Springs: In the Split Mountain canyon (last day of the trip) just at river level. Barely warm. Will most likely be covered due to high flows from the Yampa in may.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

The Deluge Shelter is at Jones Hole. Hike all the way up to the intersection for buttcrack (Ely)falls . It's just past the junction for the trail to the falls. Look for a small trail on the left,it may even be signed. The hike to the falls and petro's is maybe 2miles up from the river,on the obvious trail. 

The hotsprings on the Green are in Split mountain canyon,not sure the exact mileage right now. They're on river right. Not a bad spot,kind've warm. Usually its so hot in that stretch that I never bother getting out and soaking in hot water.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info... looking forward to the rock art....


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

The rock art is cool, but don't miss Buttcrack Falls (a.k.a. Butt Plug Falls). Wait for your unsuspecting friends to stand at the bottom, then park your butt in the narrow channel at the top, wait for the water to back up, then stand up and let it go over the falls. Appropriate fun for kids aged 5 to 55....


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Where in Echo park is the rock art?


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Way up the road past Whispering Cave there's a huge panel. There is also some visable from the river on the cliff over the current drive-in camp ground. A good-sized bighorn sheep and a thing that looks like a giant cheeseburguer. There is some on Steamboat Rock as well, but harder to see.


----------

